# Adding OEM TPMS to 2013 Cruze



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

A couple of GM dealerships in Canada tell me that the onboard computer sold in Canada different than the American models which have an options for TPMS that can be enabled or disabled. It seems that in Canada, it either comes with TMPS or not, so that option cannot be enabled/disabled. I find this hard to believe, but this is what I have so far...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Some of the Driver Information Centers I've seen for CA cars are very different than what we have in the US. So, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

gt_cristian said:


> A couple of GM dealerships in Canada tell me that the onboard computer sold in Canada different than the American models which have an options for TPMS that can be enabled or disabled. It seems that in Canada, it either comes with TMPS or not, so that option cannot be enabled/disabled. I find this hard to believe, but this is what I have so far...


When I bought my (CDN) 2014 LT2 RS, it didn't have TPMS. I enquired about having it dealer installed, but was told basically the same thing and it would be prohibitively expensive.

My last GM car had TPMS, and it was quite accurate. The beauty of the GM system is that you reset the wheel sensors yourself when changing to snows or just rotating wheels. You don't have to pay the dealer to do it like some of the imports.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Davep said:


> The beauty of the GM system is that you reset the wheel sensors yourself when changing to snows or just rotating wheels. You don't have to pay the dealer to do it like some of the imports.


Unless you have the $70 tool, you can't do it yourself except on the 2011 (maybe 2012) Cruze.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

You're right. I checked my 2014 manual and it refers to the TPMS Relearn Tool which is placed against the sidewall of the wheel being set. My old car was a 2008 and I set the DIC to the setting mode, and used the key fob to set the individual wheels in sequence.

Thanks for correcting me.
Dave


----------

